# How do you clean an engine bay?



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

I've never cleaned an engine bay in my life! How is it done?

Can you use a pressure washer on it and just put a plastic bag over the fuse box?

I was going to tackle my engine bay this weekend, but bottled it!

Any advice is appreciated :driver:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I just spray it with my chosen de-greaser....work in with my various brushes, then with the engine running, power wash the engine with a low pressure hose...

Sometimes I steam clean it as well...

Ther will be lots of people saying you need to bag this, watch that...but tbh, I don't bother... rain gets in the engine and doesn't harm it, so imo water from a washer will not either...

I just don't go daft with a PW on the highest setting, nor use it on one spot for too long....

:thumb:


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Cueball. What kind of brushes do you have? All I have is a wheel cleaning brush at the moment lol!

About the de-greaser.. I have Sharmagloss APC, will that do the job? Or is that not tough enough?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Brushes are a personal thing! :lol:

I sue this one:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Meguiars_Slide_Lock_Detail_Brush_1.html

But any medium bristled one should be OK...

As for de-greasers, I haven't used the one you have listed, I use megs super degreaser, but I would give yours a shot...maybe it will need a couple of attempts to get everything shifted, maybe not!

:thumb:


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Brushes are a personal thing! :lol:
> 
> I sue this one:
> 
> ...


Lol thank you mate.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

if you have sticky stuff (oooerrr) in the bay on the wings/struts, boil the kettle and use that first to loosen it up... depends how old your car is though to how much work is needed


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

big ben said:


> if you have sticky stuff (oooerrr) in the bay on the wings/struts, boil the kettle and use that first to loosen it up... depends how old your car is though to how much work is needed


Lol! Thanks Ben.

It isn't caked in crap but the engine fascia is stained and theres a reasonable amount of surface dirt which just makes it look abit mucky.

When the rain clears (sun didn't last long did it!) I'll post up a picture of the engine bay, so I can maybe get some tips on what people would do..

P.S. I don't know why I thought it was Sharnagloss.

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=INS-PREMBLUE-GAL

Thats the one I have^


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

As cueball says, no need to bag this and that if your carefull and dont go aiming the lance direct at plugs etc etc. I just use a Meguiars slide lock brush to agitate R222 total auto wash and give it a wash off on low power. Follow it up once dry with a dressing and bingo!)


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=INS-PREMBLUE-GAL

Lol I really need to start reading things.

''A fast working, multi-purpose cleaner/*degreaser* that breaks down and dissolves grease, dirt, mud and road grime in many different applications. Extremely versatile product that effectively* cleans engines*, grillwork, rubber, plastic, vinyl, upholstery & carpeting.''


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I tend to use old MF cloths and brushes and APC and then dress with an appropriate trim dressing... usually AG


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> As cueball says, no need to bag this and that if your carefull and dont go aiming the lance direct at plugs etc etc. I just use a Meguiars slide lock brush to agitate R222 total auto wash and give it a wash off on low power. Follow it up once dry with a dressing and bingo!)


Thanks mate. I'll have to get one of those slick lock brushes.

In terms of a dressing, what do you use? Would sonus bumper & tire gel work or is something specific required?


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

dixon75 said:


> I tend to use old MF cloths and brushes and APC and then dress with an appropriate trim dressing... usually AG


Brilliant, thank you :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Added a picture if any help!


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Added a picture if any help!


Thats the kind of finish I want, very clean! Thanks mate


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just use autoglym vinyl and rubber dressing, cheap and get it everywhere!

Finished pic once dry


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Auto wash foams up really well when you brush it in ....


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> I just use autoglym vinyl and rubber dressing, cheap and get it everywhere!
> 
> Finished pic once dry


That looks really good. Hope I get similar results! Going to go to Shinearama to see what they have in stock for brushes this week, and I'll give the Sonus stuff I've got a go and see what results I get!



ROMEYR32 said:


> Auto wash foams up really well when you brush it in ....


Yeah that looks like its working well, the insta-finish stuff that I bought the other day seems to foam up quite well too! I need to get some snaps of it doing its thing


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

I just spray loads on loads of Meguiar's engine clean, then hose off allow to dry and spray on Meguiar's engine dressing and leave to dry


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

tommys said:


> I've never cleaned an engine bay in my life! How is it done?
> 
> Can you use a pressure washer on it and just put a plastic bag over the fuse box?
> 
> ...





The Cueball said:


> I just spray it with my chosen de-greaser....work in with my various brushes, then with the engine running, power wash the engine with a low pressure hose...
> 
> Sometimes I steam clean it as well...
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

Like you I didn't have a clue until yesterday - did a quick research on here, and basically did what the Cueball has said above! (I hasn't read his advice before, just same as what I did!  ).

Here's my post from yesterday, it truly was 'dead easy':

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213886

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> I just use autoglym vinyl and rubber dressing, cheap and get it everywhere!
> 
> Finished pic once dry


Dc5 engine bay ???


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

I just spray loads on loads of Meguiar's engine clean, then hose off allow to dry and spray on Meguiar's engine dressing and leave to dry


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good videos that give details on what you should do and where to cover up etc?

Thanks


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Usually cover up, ECU if exposed, alternator, battery terminals fuse box and any connectors that are quite exposed but a bit of common sense would mean that you're not gonna force water on anywhere for a long time.


----------

